# Niterider MiNewt Mini.300 USB Plus



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Niterider MiNewt Mini.300 USB Plus or Stella 300*

I am looking at this light.The Niterider MiNewt Mini.300 USB Plus has become one of the most popular and powerful lighting systems by generating an impressive 300 lumens in a miniature package. The Mini gives commuters the choice of 300 lumens on high for two hours, 175 lumens on medium for three hours, or 125 lumens on low for 5 hours. The Li-ion battery can be charged via a wall outlet or USB cable, providing the ultimate in charging flexibility. 175 g.

In the box

LED headlamp
4.5hr smart charger
Helmet mount
Li-ion battery
USB cable
36" extension cable
Handlebar mount- fits up to 31.8mm

I am also looking at the Stella 300 and the Stella 600 Dual both are good lights.
The Stella 300 or the 600 dual can not be charge by USB but it has a little longer burn time not much tho.
Any input on these two lights would help thanks.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> I am looking at this light.The Niterider MiNewt Mini.300 USB Plus has become one of the most popular and powerful lighting systems by generating an impressive 300 lumens in a miniature package. The Mini gives commuters the choice of 300 lumens on high for two hours, 175 lumens on medium for three hours, or 125 lumens on low for 5 hours. The Li-ion battery can be charged via a wall outlet or USB cable, providing the ultimate in charging flexibility. 175 g.
> 
> In the box
> 
> ...


That's a good choice and probably a bit cheaper than the 600.


----------



## Bike wRider (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the 600 for a while. Obviously runtimes will vary greatly with temperature. I was getting the low battery indicator light by the end of my 20min commute at -10 degF. I liked that I could charge using USB, but wanted something with an external battery so I could tuck it in a jacket for longer rides.

That being said I was really impressed with the light. The beam pattern was great even at lower settings, made things seem more well lit than the 1000 lumen light I switched to. The strobe on it was almost seizure inducing. It was designed as a daytime strobe, but if you want to be seen flip that bad boy on and you'll get more respect than usual. I also liked the easy on-easy off handle bar mount when I didn't feel like having it on my helmet.

I could nit pick some more if you really want, but all in all I think it is a great light in a nice little package.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this light set up would work about right for me after I get my GPS up and running.The GPS and these lights are the last item I wanted to add to my Big Dummy by spring I should be ready for some touring on it.I almost got this same GPS last year before I went on my last tour on the LHT.It should be here by the weekend that's what I was told hope,hope,hope...The USB charging done it to me.With my laptop I have on touring I can keep it charging as I do work on the computer win-win huh...I am ready for spring lol...


----------



## walrus (Feb 13, 2004)

I've had the Lezyne Super Drive for about 3 months now. I've been using it a lot. It's the best light out there 450 Lumins. Very small, fully self contained, getting long run times. I carry an extra $10 battery Paid under $100. It did very well in the MTBR light shoot out.

Lezyne Super Drive - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well so long any trips I was going to do this spring.We are having to move here so all of my trips I was going to do is out the door for now maybe a winter trip can be done I have no idea whats going to happen next.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Well so long any trips I was going to do this spring.We are having to move here so all of my trips I was going to do is out the door for now maybe a winter trip can be done I have no idea whats going to happen next.


Moving???....AGAIN???


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Moving???....AGAIN???


No not again it takes time to move or it does for us here we have to be out by the end on April and set back up by May 1 this is my first move in 17 years frome here.The new rules in the park was not for us at all but we are not the only one who is moving so far 11 people has move out of this mobile home park lot to do befor you can just up and go.After we do move it will take some time to get back online just not sure how long tho.We are looking at about the April 23 we wish it could be sooner but you have to wait in line to move uless you have lots of money to burn lol and we are poor here...:nono:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> No not again it takes time to move or it does for us here we have to be out by the end on April and set back up by May 1 this is my first move in 17 years frome here.The new rules in the park was not for us at all but we are not the only one who is moving so far 11 people has move out of this mobile home park lot to do befor you can just up and go.After we do move it will take some time to get back online just not sure how long tho.We are looking at about the April 23 we wish it could be sooner but you have to wait in line to move uless you have lots of money to burn lol and we are poor here...:nono:


Sorry, I thought that you had already moved and, for some reason, had to move again.

I can certainly relate to the "poor" thing as well.....


----------



## lellosnow (Apr 5, 2012)

nice


----------

